# pcmanfm nur als root

## bioscript

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-777386-highlight-.html

Wie im vorhergehenden Thread bereits erklärt, kann pcmanfm nur nach einem Neustart von dbus durch einen normalen Benutzer aufgerufen werden.

Der Benutzer befindet sich in der Gruppe plugdev. Der Aufruf durch den Benutzer root ist möglich.

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

wurde ausgeführt. Auch die Verwendung eines Skriptes unter /etc/local.d schlägt fehl.

@ Max Steel: Muss das Skript vielleicht noch bestimmte Ausführungsrechte besitzen?

    -->   :Embarassed:  Das erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst. Funktioniert jedoch trotzdem nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

Ja das x muss gesetzt sein.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ist es den nicht möglich den eigentlichen Fehler zu finden? Ich denke es ist nicht optimal mit diesem dbus restart in einem Script.

Gibt es eventuell hilfreiche Hinweise wenn du pcmanfm manuell in einer Shell startest? denn normal sollte das als User problemlos funktionieren. (hier tut es das)

Magst du ansonsten auch noch mal deine "emerge --info" Ausgabe mit posten?!

----------

## bioscript

Eingabe von pcmanfm als Benutzer ergibt keine Ausgabe.

Eingabe von pcmanfm als root ergibt:

```

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: unable to load icon system-software-install

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdc

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda1

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda2

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda3

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda4

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda5

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda6

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/hdc

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d0

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d1

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d2

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d3

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d4

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d5

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sde

** (pcmanfm:7719): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/hdd

```

Ausgabe von emerge --info:

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X4_620_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 May 2011 15:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64-sse3"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified[/b].txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64-sse3"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-1fcvALOdGh,guid=13e49b0970dc1528bd04fa6f0000007b"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="LXDE"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache collision-protect distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS=""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_TYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="de"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/xxx"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.3/man/:/usr/share/postgresql-9.0/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/rion /var/lib/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/xxx"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN="gtk"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv jpeg mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pulseaudio python readline session sse sse2 sse3 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthGxAfYL"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_CONFIG_HOME="/home/xxx/.config"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="LXDE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="lxde-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="06307f4e5ada09b37b6c6af400000639-1306684747.541951-211240511"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

_LXSESSION_PID="5670"

```

----------

## Josef.95

Könnte es eventuell an den "udisks" Berechtigungen liegen..?

Schau doch mal ob die hier genannten Tips, and tricks for ConsoleKit/PolicyKit/udev, without hal  Tipps weiterhelfen.

/edit:

 *bioscript wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

  Darf man fragen was /dev/hd* für Laufwerke sind, und auch an was für einem Controller die hängen?

Werden eventuell noch die veralteten P-ATA Treiber für ein IDE Controller genutzt? wenn ja, schau doch mal ob ein Wechsel auf die aktuellen lbata Treiber möglich ist.

----------

## bioscript

/dev/hdc und /dev/hdd sind meine beiden DVD-Laufwerke.

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann ist der Support im Kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 als veraltet gekennzeichnet.

```

 <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->  

```

Werde mir auf dem Weg dann auch mal die ibata-Treiber ansehen.

Habe mich schon gewundert was "udisks" ist. Damit habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt.

Ich schaue mir gerne mal die Tipps & Tricks genauer an. Wobei ich es mal ohne "hal" probiert habe.

Bei der Anmeldung mit "xdm" hatte ich jedoch nur die englische Tastatur.

----------

## Josef.95

Für die Umstellung auf die libata Treiber siehe eventuell auch hier

 <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->  solltest du am besten komplett deaktivieren. (wird von udev eh nicht mehr unterstützt)

Schaue am besten in der "lspci" Ausgabe was für ein IDE Controller verbaut ist und aktiviere für diesen dann den passenden Treiber unter

 <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

Für die globale Keyboard Einstellungen unter X siehe auch im  Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

----------

## bioscript

@Josef.95: Erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Geduld.

Die Umstellung auf "libata" war erfolgreich. Nun gibt es die Geräte /dev/sr0 und /dev/sr1. Auch die deutsche Tastatur bei "xdm" blieb erhalten.

Doch das eigentliche Problem bleibt leider bestehen. Wo kann ich denn die "udisks"-Berechtigungen sehen?

Meinst du die Berechtigungen von /usr/bin/udisks?

```

root # ls -la /usr/bin/udisks 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44728 18. Apr 16:24 /usr/bin/udisks

```

Momentan sieht der Aufruf von pcmanfm mit "root" so aus:

```

# pcmanfm 

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: unable to load icon system-software-install

(pcmanfm:6149): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot connect to the session bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda1

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda2

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda3

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda4

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda5

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda6

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdc

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr1

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d1

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d0

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d3

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d2

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d5

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d4

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb

** (pcmanfm:6149): DEBUG: device_added: /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sde

```

Wenn ich es mit einem normalen Benutzer aufrufe, dann bekomme ich keine Meldung.

Auch ein /etc/init.d/dbus restart auf der Konsole bringt keine Abhilfe.

----------

## Josef.95

 *bioscript wrote:*   

> Die Umstellung auf "libata" war erfolgreich. Nun gibt es die Geräte /dev/sr0 und /dev/sr1. Auch die deutsche Tastatur bei "xdm" blieb erhalten.
> 
> Doch das eigentliche Problem bleibt leider bestehen. Wo kann ich denn die "udisks"-Berechtigungen sehen?
> 
> Meinst du die Berechtigungen von /usr/bin/udisks?
> ...

 

Nein, ich meinte eher die Berechtigungen wie sie durch consolekit polkit dbus usw bereitgestellt werden. Mein verdacht war das udisks eventuell nicht die Laufwerke korrekt zuordnen, und eventuell auch nicht einbinden kann. Vergiss das am besten erst mal wieder, denn normal sollte es mit den Standard Berechtigungen problemlos funktionieren.

Erschwerend ist ja auch das pcmanfm als User auf der Shell gestartet überhaupt keine Ausgabe liefert... uff..

Eine weitere Idee:

Könnte es eventuell auch an einer veralteten Fehlkonfiguration im ~/. liegen?

Teste doch mal ob es mit einem komplett neu angelegten Test-User funktionieren würde, somit könne man eventuelle Fehler im ~/. schon mal ausschließen.

Achte bitte auch drauf das dein User mit in der "plugdev" Gruppe ist.

Sorry, ansonsten muss ich leider passen....

----------

## bioscript

Auch das hat leider keinen nennenswerten Erfolg gebracht.

Könnte es vielleicht noch an einer Konfigurationsdatei von pcmanfm selbst liegen?

Hier die Datei ~/.config/pcmanfm/default/pcmanfm.conf:

```

[config]

bm_open_method=0

[volume]

mount_on_startup=1

mount_removable=1

autorun=1

[desktop]

wallpaper_mode=2

wallpaper=/home/XXX/Bilder/wallpaper.jpg

desktop_bg=#000000

desktop_fg=#ffffff

desktop_shadow=#000000

desktop_font=Sans 12

show_wm_menu=1

[ui]

always_show_tabs=0

max_tab_chars=32

win_width=1594

win_height=843

splitter_pos=150

view_mode=0

show_hidden=0

sort_type=0

sort_by=2

```

Vielleicht fällt dir hier noch etwas auf?

Immerhin öffnet sich pcmanfm, wenn ein Wechseldatenträger eingelegt wird von selbst. Ansonsten bleibt eben doch nur die alt bewerte Technik namens Terminal.

@Josef.95:

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe. Schliesslich sind wir immerhin den veralteten IDE-Treibern auf die Spur gekommen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *bioscript wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Momentan sieht der Aufruf von pcmanfm mit "root" so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja du hast Recht, den DBus.Error sollte es auch nicht geben!

Es ist aber mitunter gar nicht einfach solche anscheinend fehlerhaften Configs zu finden...

Du könntest es mal mit der "Holzhammer Methode" versuchen und die dbus Configs löschen und sie dann durch neu mergen der Pakete neu installieren zu lassen.

Ein Vorschlag:

Schreibe dir in eine Datei welche Pakete die Configs unter /etc/dbus-1/ installiert haben, zb via 

```
qfile -Cq /etc/dbus-1/ > dbus-1_Pakete.txt
```

 (qfile ist mit im portage-utils Paket enthalten)

Benenne dann dein /etc/dbus-1/ Verzeichnis um und merge dann die Pakete mitsamt aller installierten dbus Pakete neu 

```
emerge -av1 `cat dbus-1_Pakete.txt` `qlist -I -C dbus`
```

Wenn das sauber durch ist prüfe zb mit etc-update ob es Configs zu aktualisieren gibt, beende X und mache ein "/etc/init.d/dbus restart" , und auch ein "revdep-rebuild -i" sollte nicht schaden  :Wink: 

Denke dann bitte auch daran einen relogin deines Users vorzunehmen.

Wie schaut es dann mit dem DBus.Error aus?

----------

## bioscript

Leider nach wie vor unverändert.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Vielleicht löst sich das Problem ja auch irgendwann mal

wieder auf wundersame Weise von selbst.

----------

## bioscript

Habe inzwischen herausgefunden, das PCManFM als normaler Benutzer im Terminal oder mit Hilfe einer .desktop-Datei wie folgt aufgerufen werden kann:

```

pcmanfm [Pfad zum Verzeichnis]

pcmanfm /home/bioscript/Fotos

```

----------

## pummel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe inzwischen herausgefunden, das PCManFM als normaler Benutzer im Terminal oder mit Hilfe einer .desktop-Datei wie folgt aufgerufen werden kann:
> 
> 

 

Das gleiche Verhalten habe ich hier auch. Gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse?

----------

## bioscript

Nein. Leider ist nach wie vor alles beim alten.    :Sad: 

----------

## Necoro

In der Gruppe plugdev seid ihr?

----------

## bioscript

 *bioscript wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-777386-highlight-.html
> 
> Wie im vorhergehenden Thread bereits erklärt, kann pcmanfm nur nach einem Neustart von dbus durch einen normalen Benutzer aufgerufen werden.
> 
> Der Benutzer befindet sich in der Gruppe plugdev. Der Aufruf durch den Benutzer root ist möglich.

 

Wenn der Benutzer nicht der Gruppe zugeordnet wäre, dann dürfte sich das Programm doch gar nicht starten lassen.

Tut es aber mittlerweile. Jedoch nur mit einer Pfadangabe. Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch.  :Question: 

----------

